# Your best morel pics past and present



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

You can only find them this big growing next to key chain beer cans


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

https://ibb.co/cq8eT5


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Every few years, I am able to pic morels, ramps, fiddle heads and asparagus on the same day within walking distance of my house. Throw in some venison steaks from the fall before and it is my favorite spring dinner.


----------



## steelfish365 (May 6, 2016)

DanSS26 said:


> Every few years, I am able to pic morels, ramps, fiddle heads and asparagus on the same day within walking distance of my house. Throw in some venison steaks from the fall before and it is my favorite spring dinner.
> 
> View attachment 255066



Ummmm. Yeah. Gonna need an address and time for supper... looks fantastic! Nice finds. And congrats on last deer season. Some people ( me) spent too much time chasing ducks and not enough time chasing deer. Lol


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

The morel with the High Life can is from my neck of the woods down here in S. Indiana. The tailgate pic is from a couple years back in Mecosta Co. I love morel hunting.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

2 years ago my kids and I did OK on the blacks on May 9th. I think we had almost 800 that day. Pretty awesome when the kiddos are finding one after another.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

TK81 said:


> 2 years ago my kids and I did OK on the blacks on May 9th. I think we had almost 800 that day. Pretty awesome when the kiddos are finding one after another.
> 
> View attachment 255192


That's what it's all about right there


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

This might be way too many but I love all these pictures. These are all this year. 

I know it says morel pics but I had to include the verpa picture. If you look in the background there is one completely underwater.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Gravel campsite one of my coolest finds.


----------



## bzboril (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

bzboril said:


> View attachment 255405
> View attachment 255405
> View attachment 255406


Those are incredible. I've never seen a black like those. Are those from another state or possibly the UP by chance?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's a couple from last Saturday. Only found a few today so...


----------

